# GESTION DE ALMACEN CON EXCEL



## Renzo G (May 10, 2002)

Juan Pablo, 

Estoy haciendo un libro en excel para gestionar un almacen de repuestos automotrices. En la Hoja1 van los ingresos de repuestos al almacen (Cantidad, Descripcion, Costo Unitario), en la Hoja2 van las salidas (Cantidad, Descripcion,Precio). Lo quiero es que al registrar una salida con una formula pueda obtener el precio mas antiguo de dicho articulo que ingreso en la hoja 1. 
Te detallo el ejemplo: 
el 01/05 ingreso 10 articulos X con el precio $1.00, el dia 02/05 ingresaron 10 articulos X mas pero con precio de $0.50. 
El dia 03/05 salen del almacen 15 articulos, el precio que deberia obtener seria 10 a $!.00 y 5 a $0.80. Es lo que se conoce como inventario FIFO o PEPS. 
Estaria muy agradecido si me puedes ayudar. 

Saludos, 

Renzo

PD: Crees que si aprendo Visual Basic mis conocimientos de Excel aumenten considerablemente?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 11, 2002)

Vi un ejemplo hace un tiempo, voy a ver si lo encuentro.

En cuanto a VB, pues sí y no.  Mejor dicho, el potencial de VB está en Excel como tal, pero el potencial de Excel también lo da VB... no se si soy claro...

Mejor dicho, uno crea mejor código cuanto más conoce Excel, PERO, Excel se vuelve más "robusto" y "completo" cuando uno puede usar VB.

Libros ? ... estoy leyendo uno, Excel 2002 VBA, pero es en Inglés.  MrExcel recomienda varios, la verdad no los conozco...  yo uso MUCHO la ayuda de Visual Basic, y el message board de acá !


----------



## Renzo G (May 15, 2002)

Juan Pablo,

Gracias por atender mi mensaje espero que pronto me des una ayuda con esta pregunta, pero que sea con formulas ya que no se casi nada de Visual Basic.
Te cuento que hablo bien el ingles asi que me puedes recomendar un libro eso si que tenga muchas aplicaciones utiles en excel no importa si esta en ingles, que tenga muchas formulas no tanto de programacion en Visual sino manejo propio del excel.

Saludos,

Renzo


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 15, 2002)

Libros de Excel, Bill (MrExcel) me ha hablado mucho de los de John Walkenbach, ha escrito varios, y creo que son muy buenos.  En Amazon están todos.

El archivo... aquí está:

http://www.xl-logic.com/pages/finance.html

Número 7.


----------



## Renzo G (May 16, 2002)

Gracias Juan Pablo.


----------



## Renzo G (May 16, 2002)

Juan Pablo una consulta adicional. Yo tengo una formula que como resultado me da #N/A, yo quiero que en vez de eso me de 0 (cero)

Gracias,

Renzo


----------



## Ivan F Moala (May 16, 2002)

Hola Renzo Si yo lo entiendo correctamente (ve abajo) entonces esto debe ayudar: 

 =If(ISERROR(Su Fórmula),0,Su Fórmula)

Tenga un día agradable<CENTER><TABLE ALIGN=CENTER BORDER=1><TR><TD BGCOLOR=#0C266B COLSPAN=5><FONT COLOR=WHITE>*Microsoft Excel - Book1_______________Running: xl2000 : OS = Windows (32-bit) 4.10*</FONT></TD></TR><TR><TD BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 COLSPAN=5>(<U>F</U>)ile (<U>E</U>)dit (<U>V</U>)iew (<U>I</U>)nsert (<U>O</U>)ptions (<U>T</U>)ools (<U>D</U>)ata (<U>W</U>)indow (<U>H</U>)elp</TD></TR><TR><TD ALIGN=CENTER COLSPAN=2 BGCOLOR=White>D2</TD><TD ALIGN=CENTER BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 >*=*</TD><TD COLSPAN=2  BGCOLOR=White> =MATCH(C2,A2:A10,0)</TD></TR><TR><TD WIDTH=5 BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER> </TD><TD BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*A*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*B*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*C*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*D*</TD></TR><TR><TD WIDTH=5 BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*2*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFF99 ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#FF0000>Test1</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#000000>3</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFF99 ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#0000FF>Test10</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#000000> =MATCH(C2,A2:A10,0)</FONT></TD></TR><TR><TD WIDTH=5 BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*3*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFF99 ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#FF0000>Test2</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#000000>0</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#000000> =IF(ISERROR(MATCH(C2,A2:A10,0)),0,MATCH(C2,A2:A10,0))</FONT></TD></TR><TR><TD WIDTH=5 BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*4*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFF99 ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#FF0000>Test3</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#000000>6</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD></TR><TR><TD WIDTH=5 BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*5*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFF99 ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#FF0000>Test4</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#000000>1</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD></TR><TR><TD WIDTH=5 BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*6*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFF99 ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#FF0000>Test5</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#000000>12</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD></TR><TR><TD WIDTH=5 BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*7*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFF99 ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#FF0000>Test6</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#000000>6</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD></TR><TR><TD WIDTH=5 BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*8*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFF99 ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#FF0000>Test7</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#000000>6</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD></TR><TR><TD WIDTH=5 BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*9*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFF99 ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#FF0000>Test8</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#000000>15</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD></TR><TR><TD WIDTH=5 BGCOLOR=#D4D0C8 ALIGN=CENTER>*10*</TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFF99 ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#FF0000>Test9</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF ALIGN=Center  VALIGN=BOTTOM ><FONT FACE=Arial COLOR=#000000>1.5</FONT></TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD><TD BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF> </TD></TR><TR><TD COLSPAN=5><U>Sheet1</U></TD></TR></TABLE><FONT COLOR=#339966>To see the formula in the cells just click on the cells hyperlink</FONT><FONT COLOR=#339966 SIZE=1>The above image was automatically generated by [HtmlMaker V1.23]</FONT><FONT COLOR=#339966 SIZE=1>If you want this code,<A HREF=mailto:corosuke@chan.co.jp>click here</A> and Colo will email the file to you.</FONT><FONT COLOR=#339966 SIZE=1>This code was graciously allowed to be modified:  by<A HREF=mailto:ivanmoala@xtra.co.nz>Ivan F Moala</A> All credit to Colo</FONT></CENTER>

_________________
Kind Regards,<font size=+2><font color="red"> I<font color="blue">van<font color="red"> F M</font color="blue">oala</font><MARQUEE>Have a Nice day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</MARQUEE>
This message was edited by  Ivan F Moala on 2002-05-16 15:38


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 16, 2002)

Ivan hizo lo que "toca" hacer, pero con la fórmula en Inglés...

en Español es:

=SI(ESERROR(LaFormula),"",LaFormula)

Aunque esta fórmula generalmente no es la más recomendada porque "LaFormula" se está calculando dos veces.


----------



## Ivan F Moala (May 16, 2002)

Gracias para corregirme Juan, yo no tengo una versión española de Sobresale.


----------



## Jack in the UK (May 17, 2002)

Hi Ivan its Jack

You are versed in Spanish read and write?

Or electronic pen we all use nowadays, can you also VBA in Spanish, as you have here if formula?

Take care my friend, speak soon.

I have friends that use Norwegian and one Spanish, if so i could ask there questions in the board if thats OK - rather than me making them "Jack-a-sence"

Ok not the Norwegian ones thou:


----------



## Renzo G (May 10, 2002)

Juan Pablo, 

Estoy haciendo un libro en excel para gestionar un almacen de repuestos automotrices. En la Hoja1 van los ingresos de repuestos al almacen (Cantidad, Descripcion, Costo Unitario), en la Hoja2 van las salidas (Cantidad, Descripcion,Precio). Lo quiero es que al registrar una salida con una formula pueda obtener el precio mas antiguo de dicho articulo que ingreso en la hoja 1. 
Te detallo el ejemplo: 
el 01/05 ingreso 10 articulos X con el precio $1.00, el dia 02/05 ingresaron 10 articulos X mas pero con precio de $0.50. 
El dia 03/05 salen del almacen 15 articulos, el precio que deberia obtener seria 10 a $!.00 y 5 a $0.80. Es lo que se conoce como inventario FIFO o PEPS. 
Estaria muy agradecido si me puedes ayudar. 

Saludos, 

Renzo

PD: Crees que si aprendo Visual Basic mis conocimientos de Excel aumenten considerablemente?


----------



## Renzo G (May 17, 2002)

Muchas gracias Juan Pablo e Ivan.


----------

